
117M LinkedIn email addresses and passwords put up for sale - seanhandley
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-awareness/117-million-linkedin-email-addresses-and-passwords-put-up-for-sale/
======
SlashmanX
Should probably be noted that this is from the 2012 hack, not a newer one

~~~
zaroth
Apparently the source is the 2012 hack, but the release back in 2012 was only
6.5 million accounts. I think this is the first time we are seeing the breach
was actually ~20x larger than originally reported.

Since the hashing is so weak (unsalted single SHA1) this is a bit of a gold
mine for password researchers and crackers building better dictionaries.

